# GSP puppies



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Just a heads up if your looking for a GSP. pup Dayla and Dozer just had 11 puppies Sunday ( both great hunters )


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

One more head shot of Dayla


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the white ones.Easy to spot and track with eyes.what size will the dogs most likely be.How many are white?


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> I like the white ones.Easy to spot and track with eyes.what size will the dogs most likely be.How many are white?


Female weighs 54 ,male 64


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Dozer-n-dayla said:


> View attachment 258438
> View attachment 258439
> 
> Female weighs 54 ,male 64


Colors will change a little


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

We have a Dozer pup, just turned 2!
Awesome dog!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Can you post Dalyla pedigree.
I have Rolling Dozer's but not her's.

Got a pup from Ron out of Cedar n Dozer. 
Call name Rumor.

Sent a couple of friends your way looking pups.

Rumor had a pretty solid 1st year on grouse.


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Yo can go on willow creek kennels website and see stud and dam , stud is an awesome dog!


----------



## huntindog1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Info on Dozers Father:

https://www.highcaliberkennel.com/riot.html

Here is Dozer's Pedigree I got off Navhda website.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

huntindog1 said:


> Info on Dozers Father:
> 
> https://www.highcaliberkennel.com/riot.html
> 
> Here is Dozer's Pedigree I got off Navhda website.


Riot is a Heck of a dog!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Good stuff...

I like the VC title.


----------



## Wurster101 (Jul 10, 2017)

Beautiful dogs, have a male from Riot. I'd like to get some information regarding these pups. How am I able to get ahold of you?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> I like the white ones.Easy to spot and track with eyes.what size will the dogs most likely be.How many are white?


I've always personally loved the all liver with white ticking GSPs that have no solid white on them; however, after seeing Rob's dog Dixie run the woods, and thinking about his point about visibility, and I think if I ever got a GSP I'd go with some white on the dog for this very reason. (So, thanks for the thought Rob!)..... I have heard that GSPs long ago in Europe were often poachers dogs, and the poachers preferred the all liver (maybe with some ticking) dogs for the opposite reason, so they remained less visible.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Lamarsh said:


> I've always personally loved the all liver with white ticking GSPs that have no solid white on them; however, after seeing Rob's dog Dixie run the woods, and thinking about his point about visibility, and I think if I ever got a GSP I'd go with some white on the dog for this very reason. (So, thanks for the thought Rob!)..... I have heard that GSPs long ago in Europe were often poachers dogs, and the poachers preferred the all liver (maybe with some ticking) dogs for the opposite reason, so they remained less visible.


Very nice looking dogs josh.go get one,who needs grass in the backyard anyways.lol.The white really helps to find a dog on point.good for stealth mode,no bells,beepers and such.Little Dixie sure did pin them down fast that day and was easy to locate.You really need one I'm sure the misses won't mind!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> Very nice looking dogs josh.go get one,who needs grass in the backyard anyways.lol.The white really helps to find a dog on point.good for stealth mode,no bells,beepers and such.Little Dixie sure did pin them down fast that day and was easy to locate.You really need one I'm sure the misses won't mind!


I think a Shorthair or EP is next on our list, just haven't settled on the "when". We're getting married this fall, and hopefully kids in the next year or so. My Jackson turns 3 next month. I was thinking around when he's 4 is a good time to get a second dog, so maybe next summer. 

Loved watching Dixie this past spring! We'll have to do it again this fall.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> I've always personally loved the all liver with white ticking GSPs that have no solid white on them; however, after seeing Rob's dog Dixie run the woods, and thinking about his point about visibility, and I think if I ever got a GSP I'd go with some white on the dog for this very reason. (So, thanks for the thought Rob!)..... I have heard that GSPs long ago in Europe were often poachers dogs, and the poachers preferred the all liver (maybe with some ticking) dogs for the opposite reason, so they remained less visible.


Like our dog Greta Lamarsh? Mostly solid with a touch of ticking and a white tipped tail!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAULY D (Dec 10, 2017)

Is this the Dozer that just bred with Quanna from Abbey Lane Kennels? if so, he's my boy's daddy!!


----------



## PAULY D (Dec 10, 2017)

here's a puppy pic...


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

PAULY D said:


> Is this the Dozer that just bred with Quanna from Abbey Lane Kennels? if so, he's my boy's daddy!!


Yes sir


----------



## hunt-r (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Dozer pup.......fantastic dog!


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

PAULY D said:


> here's a puppy pic...


Nice looking pup


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

hunt-r said:


> Here's a pic of my Dozer pup.......fantastic dog!
> View attachment 285072


What breeding was this from? Good looking pup!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's Dagmar, a daughter of Dozer.
She struck first for us in the late season









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

PAULY D said:


> Is this the Dozer that just bred with Quanna from Abbey Lane Kennels? if so, he's my boy's daddy!!


Paul, how old is your pup from Dozer and Quanna?
Our Dagmar is roughly 2.5yrs old right now, she's from Dozer and Quanna

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt-r (Jul 2, 2008)

Dozer-n-dayla said:


> What breeding was this from? Good looking pup!


Dayla and Dozer...picked up from you over the summer. Had her out for a quick jog this afternoon.


----------



## PAULY D (Dec 10, 2017)

Josh R said:


> Paul, how old is your pup from Dozer and Quanna?
> Our Dagmar is roughly 2.5yrs old right now, she's from Dozer and Quanna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


5 weeks. I get the pup next week! Last litter from Abbey Lane.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

PAULY D said:


> 5 weeks. I get the pup next week! Last litter from Abbey Lane.


Very cool, congrats!!!
Our Dagmar was the first breeding of Dozer and Quanna 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

hunt-r said:


> View attachment 285194
> 
> Dayla and Dozer...picked up from you over the summer. Had her out for a quick jog this afternoon.


 Ok I've got it , I remember you and the pup, I'm glad to hear she is doing well! I have had excellent feedback on this litter and am very impressed so far, they are doing great in all areas!keep me posted!


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

PAULY D said:


> 5 weeks. I get the pup next week! Last litter from Abbey Lane.


I haven't been to Abbey Lane with the NAVHDA group in some time and you mention last litter... is Rob retiring?


----------



## PAULY D (Dec 10, 2017)

Josh R said:


> Paul, how old is your pup from Dozer and Quanna?
> Our Dagmar is roughly 2.5yrs old right now, she's from Dozer and Quanna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


awesome! can you send me a pic of dagmar?


----------



## PAULY D (Dec 10, 2017)

yes. they're still going to train, but not breed. and he's only training the dogs he's already working with.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

PAULY D said:


> awesome! can you send me a pic of dagmar?


She's really driven, but seems to be able to instantly shut it off while in the house. She'll snuggle up to us like no other dog I've had. While outside roaming, we have 20 acres of CREP grasses and a pond, she's really busy and non stop searching for anything and everything all day every day if we would let her. She has a knack for picking up and carrying odd things, first week we had her she carried an empty beer can on a 1/4 mile walk!!
She had great natural backing from the first day we brought her home and a heck of a nose.
The pic of her and myself was at the NAVHDA Toronto chapter Canada 2016 for the fall NA test, scored a perfect 112
Good luck, have fun and post pics. They're a joy to have












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Josh R said:


> She's really driven, but seems to be able to instantly shut it off while in the house. She'll snuggle up to us like no other dog I've had. While outside roaming, we have 20 acres of CREP grasses and a pond, she's really busy and non stop searching for anything and everything all day every day if we would let her. She has a knack for picking up and carrying odd things, first week we had her she carried an empty beer can on a 1/4 mile walk!!
> She had great natural backing from the first day we brought her home and a heck of a nose.
> The pic of her and myself was at the NAVHDA Toronto chapter Canada 2016 for the fall NA test, scored a perfect 112
> Good luck, have fun and post pics. They're a joy to have
> ...


She's ruined!Better give her to me before it's to late!lol.


----------

